# E siamo ai saluti



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2017)

Raga volevo solo dirvi che sabato scorso mi sono sposato e che domani me ne vado in viaggio di nozze

Durante il viaggio conto di seguirvi, ma non credo riuscirò a commentare le discussioni..

Ci risentiamo a Luglio, speriamo con alcuni nuovi colpi da festeggiare insieme!!

Un saluto a tutti e Forza Milan!!!


----------



## Coripra (8 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Raga volevo solo dirvi che sabato scorso mi sono sposato e che domani me ne vado in viaggio di nozze
> 
> Durante il viaggio conto di seguirvi, ma non credo riuscirò a commentare le discussioni..
> 
> ...



uèèèè!!!! AUGURONI!!!
 
.......................


----------



## Willy Wonka (8 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Raga volevo solo dirvi che sabato scorso mi sono sposato e che domani me ne vado in viaggio di nozze
> 
> Durante il viaggio conto di seguirvi, ma non credo riuscirò a commentare le discussioni..
> 
> ...



Auguri!!


----------



## DrHouse (8 Giugno 2017)

augurissimi, buon divertimento e quando torni abituati a sentirci parlare di vittorie e scudetti


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2017)

Auguroni e buone vacanze!


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2017)

Tantissimi auguri , buone vacanze


----------



## smallball (8 Giugno 2017)

auguroniiiia te e alla tua sposa!!!!


----------



## MarcoMilanista (8 Giugno 2017)

Auguri e felice viaggio di nozze (e matrimonio)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Raga volevo solo dirvi che sabato scorso mi sono sposato e che domani me ne vado in viaggio di nozze
> 
> Durante il viaggio conto di seguirvi, ma non credo riuscirò a commentare le discussioni..
> 
> ...



Tra poco ti seguo a ruota  tanti auguri e buone vacanze!


----------



## Crox93 (8 Giugno 2017)

Auguri


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Giugno 2017)

Grandeeee !!!!!
Auguriiii!!!!!! Felicissimo per te.
E dai che in questo viaggio si mettono le basi per un nuovo tifoso rossonero 
Lo chiameremo milan !!!!


----------



## diavolo (8 Giugno 2017)

Tantissimi auguri


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Raga volevo solo dirvi che sabato scorso mi sono sposato e che domani me ne vado in viaggio di nozze
> 
> Durante il viaggio conto di seguirvi, ma non credo riuscirò a commentare le discussioni..
> 
> ...



¡Enhorabuena! E buon viaggio di nozze!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Raga volevo solo dirvi che sabato scorso mi sono sposato e che domani me ne vado in viaggio di nozze
> 
> Durante il viaggio conto di seguirvi, ma non credo riuscirò a commentare le discussioni..
> 
> ...



Auguri


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2017)

Buona vacanza.


----------



## IDRIVE (9 Giugno 2017)

Un caloroso abbraccio da fratello rossonero a fratello rossonero. Vai in viaggio e divertiti, che quando torni trovi uno squadrone!!!


----------



## Il Genio (9 Giugno 2017)

Auguroni!
Lei è rossonera vero?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Giugno 2017)

Auguri e buone vacanze!!


----------



## de sica (12 Giugno 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Raga volevo solo dirvi che sabato scorso mi sono sposato e che domani me ne vado in viaggio di nozze
> 
> Durante il viaggio conto di seguirvi, ma non credo riuscirò a commentare le discussioni..
> 
> ...



Ho letto solo adesso! Tanti auguri e che passiate delle buone vacanze!


----------



## Marilson (12 Giugno 2017)

bella storia, auguri e Forza Milan!


----------



## gabuz (12 Giugno 2017)

Auguroni!
Goditi il viaggio e il calciomercato


----------



## Igniorante (13 Giugno 2017)

Ho letto solo adesso...tantissimi auguri!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mika (14 Giugno 2017)

Un po' tardi ma auguri ad entrambi!


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2017)

Con ritardo, di cui mi scuso, *vi ringrazio TUTTI ragazzi!!*

Viaggio di nozze andato benissimo, e direi che al ritorno ho trovato un Milan più bello di quanto non avrei potuto sognare!

Ci aspetta un anno finalmente dove parleremo di calcio giocato!!!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Con ritardo, di cui mi scuso, *vi ringrazio TUTTI ragazzi!!*
> 
> Viaggio di nozze andato benissimo, e direi che al ritorno ho trovato un Milan più bello di quanto non avrei potuto sognare!
> 
> Ci aspetta un anno finalmente dove parleremo di calcio giocato!!!!



Congratulazioni, anche se in ritardo,
ma mi era sfuggito il post, in quanto bannato 


PS hai intenzione di pubblicare anche te su You Tube i tuoi botti, come Fassone e Mirabelli?


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Congratulazioni, anche se in ritardo,
> ma mi era sfuggito il post, in quanto bannato
> 
> 
> PS hai intenzione di pubblicare anche te su You Tube i tuoi botti, come Fassone e Mirabelli?



No no, meglio di no direi.... 
Grazie!


----------



## Gekyn (3 Agosto 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Raga volevo solo dirvi che sabato scorso mi sono sposato e che domani me ne vado in viaggio di nozze
> 
> Durante il viaggio conto di seguirvi, ma non credo riuscirò a commentare le discussioni..
> 
> ...



Cavolo ho letto solo ora.....congratulazione e figli maschi......


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Agosto 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Cavolo ho letto solo ora.....congratulazione e figli maschi......



Grazie!


----------



## fabri47 (3 Agosto 2017)

Tanti auguri!


----------

